# MK 3 Black Edition best colour



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. 
I'm looking for your thoughts/advice please. I've just ordered a MK3 TT Black Edition in Daytona Grey  , I've gone for the 19"x9J 5-twin-spoke titanium matt wheels. I'm really excited about getting it but I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts about the colour. What colour Black Edition have you or would you go for? I've had 2 other TT's I've currently got a MK 2 S Line in Daytona Grey and I absolutely love it, my only worry with the black edition one I've ordered is wether the black wing mirrors especially will be visibly noticeable against the Daytona Grey.

Thanks


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

NoWayMan73 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.
> I'm looking for your thoughts/advice please. I've just ordered a MK3 TT Black Edition in Daytona Grey  , I've gone for the 19"x9J 5-twin-spoke titanium matt wheels. I'm really excited about getting it but I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts about the colour. What colour Black Edition have you or would you go for? I've had 2 other TT's I've currently got a MK 2 S Line in Daytona Grey and I absolutely love it, my only worry with the black edition one I've ordered is wether the black wing mirrors especially will be visibly noticeable against the Daytona Grey.
> 
> Thanks


I have a S Line Black Edition on order in Ibis White. I hear what you say about the black not standing out as I had the exact same thoughts when ordering mine. My original colour choice was Tango Red as I prefer 'proper' colours but I personally didn't feel the black stood out enough. I saw a pic of the BE in white and I thought the white/black combination just looked amazing. My dealer said that he had sold a BE a couple of weeks before in white and even he thought it was the best colour for the BE. I wouldn't normally listen to sales patter but he was actually talking me into a free colour option rather than trying to get me to spend £550 on a colour. I also prefer the Ibis White to the Glacier White as I think the white stands out more and gives really clean lines.

As always it's down to personal taste and someone will probably be along in a minute with a completely different opinion. But, just remember there's no point in getting a colour you don't really want just so the black stands out


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Hi debonair, thanks for your advice. I did consider getting it in white as I thought the white looks awesome with all the black on it and especially with the tinted windows. But I love my current car in Daytona as well! Confused now!! On a side note, sorry. Did you go for the s line suspension? I haven't added it but am now thinking that I should.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes I did add the S Line suspension. For me it wasn't something I even had to think about for a second. That box got ticked straight away!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a black edition TTS in nano grey and the two colours go extremely well together and are a great contrast,it's not to everyone's taste as it does look kinda stealth look,but I love it and think it's definitely one of the best colours for the black edition


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Reasty said:


> I have a black edition TTS in nano grey and the two colours go extremely well together and are a great contrast,it's not to everyone's taste as it does look kinda stealth look,but I love it and think it's definitely one of the best colours for the black edition


See? Told you! Now the OP will be REALLY confused


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

NoWayMan73 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.
> I'm looking for your thoughts/advice please. I've just ordered a MK3 TT Black Edition in Daytona Grey  , I've gone for the 19"x9J 5-twin-spoke titanium matt wheels. I'm really excited about getting it but I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts about the colour. What colour Black Edition have you or would you go for? I've had 2 other TT's I've currently got a MK 2 S Line in Daytona Grey and I absolutely love it, my only worry with the black edition one I've ordered is wether the black wing mirrors especially will be visibly noticeable against the Daytona Grey.
> 
> Thanks


I originally wanted a non BE Daytona grey but on PCP the BE is cheaper per month with a better residual value. I think it is too stealth in BE so as much as I wanted Daytona , I decided on glacier white.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks Reasty and jonstatt for your opinions, much appreciated. It looks like white does get a lot of love. Does anyone know how long after ordering you've got to change your mind on the colour? I've been given an expected to begin construction date of 26th June.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I think you really need to see the car in the colours to make your mind up. I wasn't initially going for the black edition until I test drove one a few weeks ago. I pick it up TODAY  . I went for an Ara Blue TTS Black Edition. I wasn't going necessarily for a blue but when I saw it in the flesh it was amazing! and the black was a real good contrast. Sometimes photos just don't do the colours justice so you need to view. I agree that the white will give you the most contrast and I think the one colour that wouldn't work is black as it would be too much IMHO. I had a MK1 225 in Black and just sold my red MK2 TTS. Although I loved the Red I wouldn't get a MK3 in red as they are too similar externally and wouldn't look like I got a new car!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If I were ordering now, I would go for nano. Reasty's BE TTs looks amazing. Go and see one in the flesh if you can. We all beat ourselves up over colour when ordering.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

No, don't get a BE in Daytona... that's what I am getting, so I don't want other people choosing the same :lol:

You have up to about two weeks from build date to change the order, as long as it hasn't gone into 'preparation'. However, the build/preparation date might jump forward without notice. I believe that you may delay the build date by changing things also.

On a more serious note about the colour, I would get something completely different to what you have now for a refreshing change???


----------



## Jester7677 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a Dayton Grey with Black Optics package, and I love it. I have tinted the windows and blacked out the badges with plasti dip (low cost and reversable). I am going to leave the gas cap and exhaust chrome for the moment. Don't think twice about it, it's a great combo.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

ttsser said:


> No, don't get a BE in Daytona... that's what I am getting, so I don't want other people choosing the same :lol:
> 
> You have up to about two weeks from build date to change the order, as long as it hasn't gone into 'preparation'. However, the build/preparation date might jump forward without notice. I believe that you may delay the build date by changing things also.
> 
> On a more serious note about the colour, I would get something completely different to what you have now for a refreshing change???


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks ttsser, I know what you mean about having a refreshing change. The only ones they had when I had my test drive were black! The tinted windows looked good on the black though! I wasn't even looking at changing my MK2, it was my wife who convinced me to. She's got the A4 avant black edition on order, she's gone for Quantum grey which I wish they did the TT in as it looks really good. I think I've still got a few days to completely decide on colour, I'm really confused now.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> If I were ordering now, I would go for nano. Reasty's BE TTs looks amazing. Go and see one in the flesh if you can. We all beat ourselves up over colour when ordering.


Why thankyou sir! 8)


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Jester7677 said:


> I have a Dayton Grey with Black Optics package, and I love it. I have tinted the windows and blacked out the badges with plasti dip (low cost and reversable). I am going to leave the gas cap and exhaust chrome for the moment. Don't think twice about it, it's a great combo.


Hi Jester7677, I was actually thinking of doing that myself with the badges, I bet it looks great, especially on the bonnet. I've not heard of plasti dip though, I'll have a look into that.

Thanks


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Daytona grey is a great colour my son as a MK2 in it BE one.

If you want your TT to look smart then Daytona is the best colour.

If you want your TT to pop and have a more wow factor then.

Azu or Sepang Blue
Nano Grey(best grey imo)
Tango Red

If you want a colour not so stand out, then White always looks good.

I think Daytona grey is a stunning colour and looks great in the sun, but for me every other Audi is in it, A4's A6's etc. I think Audi sell more cars in that colour than any other. The TT is their flagship design car and imo needs to stand out a bit more.

Dont not matter how many replies you get, go with your gut feeling, it's your car.
But just to throw a photo at you, the same colour Audi picked to launch the TT in, at Geneva









On a side note, I have 20" Y's as you can see. S-line Suspension and the ride is much softer when you need it to be over pot holes/speed bumps etc than my old MK2 with 19" S-line Suspension. The ride is great. 20" Y's or V's really pop on the TT.

TTS At Geneva


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> I think Daytona grey is a stunning colour and looks great in the sun, but for me every other Audi is in it, A4's A6's etc. I think Audi sell more cars in that colour than any other. The TT is their flagship design car and imo need a stand out a bit more.


+1
I do love Daytona, but it's become a victim of its own success.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

I think that the lighter colours will make the black edition styling enhancements 'pop' more than greys. My Moonson Grey BE looks ok but it wouldn't have been my first choice.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

dredsTT said:


> I think that the lighter colours will make the black edition styling enhancements 'pop' more than greys. My Moonson Grey BE looks ok but it wouldn't have been my first choice.


Wow dredsTT, that looks lovely. I actually like the way it's a bit more understated, looks really classy. After seeing yours, I think I might stick with the daytona. I know what R_TTS is saying about it becoming a victim of it's own success, but it does look lovely.

Thanks


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

My Ara BE


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> My Ara BE


That looks lovely as well. Beautiful setting, where's that? It's all making me very excited about getting mine, still got a while to go though. It's pencilled in for 1st September!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No such thing as best, only "preference", 
if you want best look ignore the BE, those black bits just dont work


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> No such thing as best, only "preference",
> if you want best look ignore the BE, those black bits just dont work


im not disagreeing with you,but your wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Reasty said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing as best, only "preference",
> ...


+1 [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just looks cheap and unfinished.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reasty said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing as best, only "preference",
> ...


Actually I think he's right. But that made me chuckle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

at some point people with work out there's no such things as "best" only preference in terms of colour..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> at some point people with work out there's no such things as "best" only preference in terms of colour..


And then the forums like this will be very quiet


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Definitely Floret Silver  will work well with black styling (silver always does) and really suits the lines of the mk3 TT. Samoa Orange is another colour I like and I saw a BE in that colour a few days ago - looked bloody awesome without being too obvious. My current choice is Floret on the TTS of course... classy without looking stand-out-ish. I get loads of positive comments on my TTS looks in that colour. I don't like red, black or especially blues (bar Miami Blue, that's a winner) on the mk3, but the greys are all good 8) Vegas or even Toucan yellow (slightly less obvious) and solar orange look good too, but only if you can live with having a 'look at me' car - not always a good thing in my experience of owning a yellow Boxster S :? Some people don't like show offs and 3 times that car got vandalised when parked up in a public place. The Mrs then traded it for a newer one in white - never got touched. Go figure. Talking of which, personally I'd avoid white on the mk3 (with black), it's had its day that look, too many Fiesta ST's and Corsa's doing that nowadays :lol:


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Definitely Floret Silver  will work well with black styling (silver always does) and really suits the lines of the mk3 TT. Samoa Orange is another colour I like and I saw a BE in that colour a few days ago - looked bloody awesome without being too obvious. My current choice is Floret on the TTS of course... classy without looking stand-out-ish. I get loads of positive comments on my TTS looks in that colour. I don't like red, black or especially blues (bar Miami Blue, that's a winner) on the mk3, but the greys are all good 8) Vegas or even Toucan yellow (slightly less obvious) and solar orange look good too, but only if you can live with having a 'look at me' car - not always a good thing in my experience of owning a yellow Boxster S :? Some people don't like show offs and 3 times that car got vandalised when parked up in a public place. The Mrs then traded it for a newer one in white - never got touched. Go figure. Talking of which, personally I'd avoid white on the mk3 (with black), it's had its day that look, too many Fiesta ST's and Corsa's doing that nowadays :lol:


Thanks Mark Pred, not sure I'm brave or extrovert enough to go for orange or yellow etc. I know what you mean about most Fiesta's and Corsa's being white (my mum has actually got a white corsa in vauxhall's version of black edition). I don't think I could have the same colour car as her, wouldn't be able to live it down :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ! I know if I go with daytona, I will blend in with a lot of other Audi's, but I quite like the idea of that!

My excitement is reaching fever pitch now! Don't know how I'm going to last until September!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the BE would look better without the black mirrors.I have Daytona but would have liked Missano Red again.


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

90TJM said:


> I think the BE would look better without the black mirrors.I have Daytona but would have liked Missano Red again.


+1. It reminds me of the days when basic cars had black door mirrors and you had to get a higher model for body coloured mirrors. I'll now refer to my wife's Mini One (i.e. cheapo model) as the Black edition due to its black boot trim finish :lol:


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

[smiley=gossip.gif] 
Thanks everyone for all your opinions on colours etc. I've decided to go with daytona with the 19"x9J 5-twin-spoke titanium matt alloys. I also went for the s line suspension, comfort pack and the folding mirrors and am feeling very chuffed about it now 

Thanks


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

So the latest MK3 BE looks like this in Daytona Grey. These are the standard wheels and I think they work very well overall .

Im considering ordering one in Daytona myself. It was my favourite colour with the standard SLine although the alloys were the bright silver. I don't like the silver detailing on the latest Line so the BE sorts this issue out nicely.

Another reason I'm keeping this as standard other than paint is because of the £40k+ RFL hike here in the UK which technically makes any extras stupidly expensive.

Interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

WOW this is a thread from the past 

We've had a Daytona Grey TT S-line quattro on the drive for a few weeks, insurance courtesy car for the wife's roadster that someone hit! Daytona is indeed common, the TT is sat between my Daytona A5 BE and my neighbours Daytona Q5 :lol:

I have to say that I also dislike the silver elements with the Daytona on this S-line. It looks far better with black.

I do sometimes wish I'd gone for Daytona for my RS rather than Panther Black :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Daytona works well on the TT, those wheels are hideous....hello 1980s!! 
The V spokes are a must and cheap upgrade.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm with Toshiba here. Those wheels don't look right on the car.

I'm not a fan of black wheels in general which probably doesn't help my opinion.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tango red black edition for me


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

The wheels are enough not to buy it, it needs the V alloys


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I like black editions in black, have had two of them but find my current car with the grey interior looks better with the extended leather.


----------



## Danbtt (Jan 18, 2021)

Rich146 said:


> So the latest MK3 BE looks like this in Daytona Grey. These are the standard wheels and I think they work very well overall .
> 
> Im considering ordering one in Daytona myself. It was my favourite colour with the standard SLine although the alloys were the bright silver. I don't like the silver detailing on the latest Line so the BE sorts this issue out nicely.
> 
> ...


Last week last week I picked up my TTS in the same colour. Black filler cap and black rings. Personally the only BE colour I wouldn't buy is black as the styling won't stand out.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Rich146 said:


> So the latest MK3 BE looks like this in Daytona Grey. These are the standard wheels and I think they work very well overall .
> 
> Im considering ordering one in Daytona myself. It was my favourite colour with the standard SLine although the alloys were the bright silver. I don't like the silver detailing on the latest Line so the BE sorts this issue out nicely.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great !? I guess its subjective.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTs in black just doesn't work, you lose all the shape and detail of the body. Basically any colour but black.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

I definitely think Daytona is the best colour as that accentuates the shape/shaped edges.

I can get the BE for not much more than the basic SLine and its probably less common than the basic too.

I best order soon before production completely winds down expected this year


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's a grey shitter with black wheels akin to putting a suit on in a rush in the dark only to find out too late that you've mismatched your trousers and jacket at the office ho hum.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

leopard said:


> It's a grey shitter with black wheels akin to putting a suit on in a rush in the dark only to find out too late that you've mismatched your trousers and jacket at the office ho hum.


Ok I think we get the picture


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Well I bought my car because I was wowed by the colour Nardo grey black edition with red leather I have loads of compliments from people commenting on it's colour.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't buy my current car new however there limited choices on colour around, in the end I had decided on glacier white with red leather, deposit paid then my good friend Moro advised me he'd spied a tango red car, I had a look and promptly changed the order from white to red and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

gogs said:


> I didn't buy my current car new however there limited choices on colour around, in the end I had decided on glacier white with red leather, deposit paid then my good friend Moro advised me he'd spied a tango red car, I had a look and promptly changed the order from white to red and I'm so glad I did.


Excellent choice


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MarksBlackTT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't buy my current car new however there limited choices on colour around, in the end I had decided on glacier white with red leather, deposit paid then my good friend Moro advised me he'd spied a tango red car, I had a look and promptly changed the order from white to red and I'm so glad I did.
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

